# Facebook Advertising



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

I had some time today and wanted to share some information on how to advertise your business on Facebook. There are 3 core ways to advertise a plow business on Facebook and anyone who uses all three ways will have more business than they can handle.

1 Facebook like page. This is simply a Facebook fan page created for your business. It is a little different than a normal face book page because you can control who posts to it and every aspect of the page. On a normal facebook page when your friends make a status update it will appear on your facebook wall. This does not happen with a fan page. Only what you post on the wall will be there.

So here is how to use the fan page. First you create the page using your business information and some pictures

http://www.facebook.com/pages/create.php

Once the page is created you can start sharing the page with your current friends on a facebook and you will invite people to be a fan of your business. Anyone who is a fan of your business you can send instant notifications too. This is big because you can quickly communicate with people in your local are who may need your service.

This also makes it very easy for people to recommend your business. Referral based marketing is the new marketing. Facebook is the proof. over 500 million users and not one dime spent on advertising. It's all been done word of mouth.

So here is how this works. You have fan page you send out a request to your current friends and clients to be a fan of your page. Once they become a fan of your page a status update is posted to their page that says they have become a fan of yours. So any one that looks at their status will see this status update. If they are in need of plowing service they will look at your page because their friend like it. This is the power of viral marketing. The more people who are fans of your page the more exposure you will get.

2. Is to request your clients post Facebook status updates.This is free advertising. Simply have them make a Facebook up date that says "Jim's Snowplowing just plowed my driveway, or lot and did an amazing job if you need his services you can check out his facebook page here." I suggest you offer your clients a small discount or a percentage off if they post a status update and refer you. $5 dollars off or 10% whatever. Trust me on this one this is money well spent.

3. Facebook PPC (pay per click) This is the mecca. Goggle PPC used to be the biggest best place to advertise online but that has all changed now. Facbook will soon surpass google as the most visited website on the internet.With Facebook PPC you can laser target your marketing efforts. Lets say you only want to market to small business owners in Cleveland Ohio. No problem choose that demographic and place your ad. The beauty of PPC advertising is you will only pay when someone actually clicks on your link.

Once they click on your ad they will be redirected to your fan page with a special offer for facebook users. (You must create this offer) . Encourage them to like your fan page (more free exposure for your business even if they don't use you.) This is going to be the hottest lead you have ever found and since they found you via facebook they will spread the word and recommend you to others.

Facebook is a goldmine in advertising never before has it been possible to laser target your marketing efforts and only pay when someone actually takes action on your ad.

This is kind of a brief writeup if you have any question or need any help feel free to ask. I will gladly respond.

Rob

You don't want to miss out on Facebook advertising this year. If you use Facebook properly to advertise your business this will be your best year.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Great information....thanks much!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've gotten 50 "likes" on my page, but not a single lead. I've posted some "give us your referrals" and such, but nothing to quote, I have pictures of equipment, nice professional description, just hasn't yielded me a thing.

On edit: this might be a lot more effective for someone looking for residentials....i'm asking for strictly commercial / multi family leads


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Longae29;1091016 said:


> I've gotten 50 "likes" on my page, but not a single lead. I've posted some "give us your referrals" and such, but nothing to quote, I have pictures of equipment, nice professional description, just hasn't yielded me a thing.


This will work on both residential and commercial it will likely work better and faster on residential simply because commercial accounts may already have a contractor. However business owners are also on facebook if they are not happy with their current contractor and they see you on Facebook they will request info.

This viral promotion will start off slow, but will grow as the season opens. Remember the more exposure you get the better so you want 1000's of likes. 50 is a great start keep it going.

I would suggest sending a message to your members, offer them a discount or finders fee for new contracts that they refer. Encourage them and reward them for promoting your business.

If you are looking for commercials to sign right now I would suggest taking a more proactive approach. I would suggest looking into the Facebook PPC and targeting your local area and business owners with a paid ad on Facebook. If you create a good ad and send them to a opt in form on your facebook page to request a quote this will do two things put them in a mailing list where you can follow up with them, and get them to like your facebook page. So it' like a double lead.

Facebook PPC ads will be very targeted and will have great exposure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

TCLA;1091009 said:


> Great information....thanks much!


You're welcome


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

So are any of you getting any jobs outta FB??

I was thinking about setting up a profile this winter while I'm gettin fat.


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

MileHigh;1091219 said:


> So are any of you getting any jobs outta FB??
> 
> I was thinking about setting up a profile this winter while I'm gettin fat.


The work is there for sure you just have to get yourself set up to get it.

I would suggest getting started on your facebook stuff right now as it will take some time to build. Waiting for the weather to break may be too long. You want to get a market awareness in your local area. Like anything else mass exposure is the key.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

One thing I want to add is marketing takes time. Be patient and don't get discouraged.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I constently update my page with photos and information. Check us out on facebook at BASHER AND SON and click the like button while you're there if you would please


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks! You can find us on facebook under Fargo Snow and Ice Management.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fargo-ND/FargoSnowcom-Snow-and-Ice-Management/63964476306


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Rob SPD, You are absolutely right. I had a very good customer (who owns 3 real estate co's) tell me to do this.

FB has been nothing but a positive attribute to my business. When ever I meet a new customer I ask them if they are on FB. 90% of the time they say yes. I highly encourage them to read my "Reviews" tab and contact anyone for a reference. I also tell them to look at my work in my photos too. FB is great because people can do it at their leisure and don't feel any pressure.

For me I feel taking pics though out a project/storm and constantly updating keeps my business in peoples faces. IMO what better reference then my Friends and Family.

I started this in Feb of this year. I ended up with about 5-6 weeks of solid work from FB alone.

If anyone wants to check me out come over and "like" my business


----------

